
How competitive forces shape strategy (1979) [pdf] - tarr11
https://asiakas.kotisivukone.com/files/laatuoptimi2013.kotisivukone.com/tiedostot/porter_5competitive_forces.pdf
======
tarr11
I thought this was a timely paper, germane to Amazon's takeover of Whole Foods
and subsequent price drop.

